# Is it just me, or do villagers of the same personality type feel different?



## Santana (Apr 23, 2020)

So I have 2 snooties, Ankha and Judy. Ankha is a sweethea, but she's also really sassy, is very grounded and loves fishing. Judy on the other hand, is also a sweetheart, but loves fashion and maybe a little arrogant (still love her tho) Do yall ever feel this way?


----------



## skylucario (Apr 23, 2020)

my katt has made several of my villagers cry (still like her, but i’m letting her leave today), while agnes is just...the sweetest. it’s so weird. she teaches everyone about flowers!

also, my sister’s raymond sits by the pond and eats sandwiches all the time, while henry is always running around and singing.


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah I have a suspicion that their are sub personality behaviors that are randomly determined when the villager is added.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Yeah I have a suspicion that their are sub personality behaviors that are randomly determined when the villager is added.


There's nothing in the code about this unfortunately :/ I think it's basically RNG and spawn locations

But overall it's our imaginations that make them different. that's what makes AC so special  <3 We form memories of our villagers in a way that makes them feel different. It's the magic of RNG haha


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> There's nothing in the code about this unfortunately :/ I think it's basically RNG and spawn locations
> 
> But overall it's our imaginations that make them different. that's what makes AC so special  <3 We form memories of our villagers in a way that makes them feel different. It's the magic of RNG haha



What do you mean by spawn locations? And certainly there is some encoded behavior. I don’t know how else to explain Fang  being the only animal on my Island who sits and reads whereas a previous cranky I had never read but always sang which Fang never does?

I don’t think villagers have encoded behavior but there most be some subtype that gets assigned to any villager when they are active?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

it’s not just you. i have 3 smugs and while their dialogue repeats sometimes, they all feel strangely different from one another


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> What do you mean by spawn locations? And certainly there is some encoded behavior. I don’t know how else to explain Fang  being the only animal on my Island who sits and reads whereas a previous cranky I had never read but always sang which Fang never does?
> 
> I don’t think villagers have encoded behavior but there most be some subtype that gets assigned to any villager when they are active?


Fang has sung for me haha My other cranky villagers have read too. It is mainly RNG based.
What I mean is that they spawn more frequently near their house so if there are items like speakers to interact with then they are more likely to interact with them. 
The game has been pretty heavily datamined, so all behaviors have to do with where they spawn on the map and the items around them. I'm almost certain about that.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Villagers are confirmed to have 'sub personalities' and interests/hobbies, which give them different dialogue. Villagers even have a "Low/Normal/High" pitch for their voices.


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Fang has sung for me haha My other cranky villagers have read too. It is mainly RNG based.
> What I mean is that they spawn more frequently near their house so if there are items like speakers to interact with then they are more likely to interact with them.
> The game has been pretty heavily datamined, so all behaviors have to do with where they spawn on the map and the items around them. I'm almost certain about that.



Just to be clear I specifically said that I don’t think their behavior is encoded in the villager ☺ However, I just find it very hard to believe that, based on my experience, certain villagers (as a generality when they move in not as a individual or even personality type) aren’t assigned certain roles given my experience with exclusive and repetitive behavior and the dozens of villagers I’ve gone through. But I haven’t seen any data mined information so I guess I’m going to have to take your word on it


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 23, 2020)

Henry and Chops, both smug, act completly different. I didnt even get the same dialog from them.
On the other hand, Octavian and Walt, both cranky, are just a copy of each other. They say the same text back to back haha


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 23, 2020)

Hmm, I have Stella and Lily and I feel like they act exactly the same lol!


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 23, 2020)

I have Marshal and Raymond and Raymond feels more.... peppier? Marshal says funnier stuff and has a bigger ego. Raymond is more posh.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

TearsFromEatingFlan said:


> I have Marshal and Raymond and Raymond feels more.... peppier? Marshal says funnier stuff and has a bigger ego. Raymond is more posh.



Marshal's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Music.
Raymond's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Nature.

They're similar, but are slightly different.

For everyone else, here's a google document listing everything: 









						NmlNpcParam - ACNH
					

READ ME   4/21/2020,hi this is astro im the sheet owner im changing this to comment only cause theres like 70 viewers as of writing this which is scaring me LOL and the doc keeps getting weirdly sorted and its nooot something im a fan of 4/25/2020,i have a habit of reordering columns so make sure...




					docs.google.com


----------



## monsieurberry (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Marshal's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Music.
> Raymond's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Nature.
> 
> They're similar, but are slightly different.
> ...


Wow! This confirms almost exactly the behavior of my villagers...where was this developed?


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 23, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Marshal's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Music.
> Raymond's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Nature.
> 
> They're similar, but are slightly different.
> ...


Thats awesome! As I stated, Henry and Chops are nothing alike, thats because they dont share one personality subtype!! And all my cranky villagers (walt, octavian wolfgang and static) are cool, so that's why they are very same-y. Guess thats on me for only wanting the cool dads


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 23, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> Just to be clear I specifically said that I don’t think their behavior is encoded in the villager ☺ However, I just find it very hard to believe that, based on my experience, certain villagers (as a generality when they move in not as a individual or even personality type) aren’t assigned certain roles given my experience with exclusive and repetitive behavior and the dozens of villagers I’ve gone through. But I haven’t seen any data mined information so I guess I’m going to have to take your word on it


Supposedly I missed something? Idk someone posted it above which is pretty neat haha I guess I was wrong??


----------



## swifterly (Apr 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Marshal's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Music.
> Raymond's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Nature.
> 
> They're similar, but are slightly different.
> ...



Elegant and Cool aren't their subpersonalities - those two columns are the animals' style preferences. Most likely determining which clothes they like (ex., when you give them a shirt and they go "this is exactly my style!").

The subpersonalities and what determine them has not been discovered yet, but there are research threads ongoing. The ACNH Official Guide confirms that there are 2 subpersonalities of each personality, but doesn't go into any more detail.

The information about interests is correct though! Each animal can have one of six interests, with some interests being more common for certain personalities. This determines how often you'll find them doing different activities around the island (singing, fishing, working out, etc) and definitely gives the villagers some more individuality.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

swifterly said:


> Elegant and Cool aren't their subpersonalities - those two columns are the animals' style preferences. Most likely determining which clothes they like (ex., when you give them a shirt and they go "this is exactly my style!").
> 
> The subpersonalities and what determine them has not been discovered yet, but there are research threads ongoing. The ACNH Official Guide confirms that there are 2 subpersonalities of each personality, but doesn't go into any more detail.
> 
> The information about interests is correct though! Each animal can have one of six interests, with some interests being more common for certain personalities. This determines how often you'll find them doing different activities around the island (singing, fishing, working out, etc) and definitely gives the villagers some more individuality.



Then the document really needs to be updated, because its incredibly misleading.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 24, 2020)

They apparently all have different interests coded into them for each villager, for example Chief's interest is music so if you have him on your island he'll sing a lot while Hamphery may prefer reading or gardening (just examples, idk what Hamphery's actual interest is lol but I do know Chief sings constantly) and never be seen singing. I haven't noticed this affecting their dialogue a single bit though, so either the game needs more dialogue variety--because I'd been desperately wishing for the personalities to have subsets that affect their dialogue for _years _so you'd think I'd be happy_, _and yet this game doesn't seem to have that in a noticeable way for me--or I'm just extremely unlucky.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> They apparently all have different interests coded into them for each villager, for example Chief's interest is music so if you have him on your island he'll sing a lot while Hamphery may prefer reading or gardening (just examples, idk what Hamphery's actual interest is lol but I do know Chief sings constantly) and never be seen singing. I haven't noticed this affecting their dialogue a single bit though, so either the game needs more dialogue variety--because I'd been desperately wishing for the personalities to have subsets that affect their dialogue for _years _so you'd think I'd be happy_, _and yet this game doesn't seem to have that in a noticeable way for me--or I'm just extremely unlucky.



I have Hamphrey, he's 100% nature interest. I haven't seen him NOT smelling pansies. When he isn't, he's plopped his little butt by the river half the time.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I have Hamphrey, he's 100% nature interest. I haven't seen him NOT smelling pansies. When he isn't, he's plopped his little butt by the river half the time.


Oh that's adorable tbh!! I might cycle Hamphery in for a little while at some point, he's probably one of my favorite crankies. Something about a tiny little hamster whose body gets totally buried in a field of flowers not only being cranky, but also loving said flowers, is just too cute to me. I'm afraid he'll be a carbon copy of Chief in terms of dialogue since I haven't really been noticing dialogue differences with my same-personality villagers, but again, maybe I'm just getting unlucky with the ones I've had or not being observant enough.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Oh that's adorable tbh!! I might cycle Hamphery in for a little while at some point, he's probably one of my favorite crankies. Something about a tiny little hamster whose body gets totally buried in a field of flowers not only being cranky, but also loving said flowers, is just too cute to me. I'm afraid he'll be a carbon copy of Chief in terms of dialogue since I haven't really been noticing dialogue differences with my same-personality villagers, but again, maybe I'm just getting unlucky with the ones I've had or not being observant enough.



I'm personally not a huge fan of the hamster villagers myself, but I don't particarly dislike em. Flurry actually was my most recent random move in, who replaced Gladys who moved out a few days ago.


----------



## chibski (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't see it. I had Anchovy and Rex at one point and they both said and did almost the exact same things. I didn't like Anchovy because of his looks and his house, but I keep Rex around for now. Caroline and Olive both say the same things as well, but I like Olive better. It just depends what you think of them.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 24, 2020)

I kinda see it. Apollo is always dancing is singing by the river while Wolfgang is usually observing objects with a magnifying glass or reading. 

Chevre is usually observing things as well while Lily is constantly working out.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 24, 2020)

i agree! i have 3 normal villagers on my island (lolly fauna and nana). lolly seems to be very social, she sings a ton too! nana is very sweet and kind, and reads a lot, and fauna is constantly talking about nature and watering flowers!


----------



## astronomyfortwo (May 12, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Then the document really needs to be updated, because its incredibly misleading.


Hello! I'm the owner of the spreadsheet you linked earlier. I know it's been a couple weeks since this thread was active, but what did you find misleading about the sheet? 
Edit: Everything @swifterly said was correct. If the style-subpersonality split was confusing... those are some of the few columns with titles, and they definitely say "style preference" and have been that way for weeks.
Additionally, we've figured out the sub-personalities. They only become apparent at high friendship (over 150 points out of 250 possible) and are basically just a pool of high friendship-exclusive lines, and not much else. Thankfully they're a good way to tell how much friendship you have with a villager.
Here's a document by another dataminer with that information: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2rrEIeNZKnQrvoyD4JtkKSNJs2VAHobCBGKSnO2A_o/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Khaelis (May 12, 2020)

astronomyfortwo said:


> Hello! I'm the owner of the spreadsheet you linked earlier. I know it's been a couple weeks since this thread was active, but what did you find misleading about the sheet?
> Edit: Everything @swifterly said was correct. If the style-subpersonality split was confusing... those are some of the few columns with titles, and they definitely say "style preference" and have been that way for weeks.
> Additionally, we've figured out the sub-personalities. They only become apparent at high friendship (over 150 points out of 250 possible) and are basically just a pool of high friendship-exclusive lines, and not much else. Thankfully they're a good way to tell how much friendship you have with a villager.
> Here's a document by another dataminer with that information: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1b2rrEIeNZKnQrvoyD4JtkKSNJs2VAHobCBGKSnO2A_o/edit?usp=sharing



It was basically what swifterly mentioned, plus the fact I was looking at it when it was just being made so it was just a WIP and I just misunderstood a bunch of stuff. It's fine now.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 13, 2020)

Yes, i feel it too, even their voices and dialogues are a little bit different


----------



## Rasha (May 13, 2020)

I have 5 cranky villagers on my island (Bruce, Lobo, Chief, Fang and Wolfgang) and I can easily say that Bruce just seems much nicer than the rest, when I used one of the reactions like the greeting or the jolly one he greets me back and tends to like to copy some of my other reactions. This is never the case with the other crankies, they never wave back at me and never like to copy my reactions, they just smile.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 13, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Villagers are confirmed to have 'sub personalities' and interests/hobbies, which give them different dialogue. Villagers even have a "Low/Normal/High" pitch for their voices.



wait really? so i wasn't imagining it that jeremiah talks at a higher pitch than punchy! this is kinda amazing.

but yes, to answer the OP, like what was mentioned here there are sub personalities now that will determine a certain villagers hobbies. they all still work out, water flowers, sing, etc. but they will most likely do the activities more often as to what sub personality they have.


----------



## mewwile (May 13, 2020)

The difference I’ve had between Clay and Bob is honestly startling. Just a few days after getting bob I was getting villager dialogue I had never heard after months with clay!! Bob almost never goes into weird bug mode and seems more, uh... With it.
Clay is a weird little dirt gremlin with a head full of bugs. I love him but my god the boy is wild.

They do share a bit of dialogue, but bob has for the most part been like how I recall lazy villagers in the past- sleepy, food obsessed, a little weird. Whereas clay shocked me with how bizarre and feral he is. That little man is wild.


----------



## Bioness (May 13, 2020)

So much misinformation. Go here to read up on personalities sub types. They are not that impressive.






						Personality Subtypes
					






					docs.google.com
				





monsieurberry said:


> Yeah I have a suspicion that their are sub personality behaviors that are randomly determined when the villager is added.



Sub personalities are not randomly assigned.


Khaelis said:


> Villagers are confirmed to have 'sub personalities' and interests/hobbies, which give them different dialogue. Villagers even have a "Low/Normal/High" pitch for their voices.



Only sub-personalities give different dialog. Hobbies affect how they act. There is a strong correlation between voice pitch and personality. Different species also have different voices.


Khaelis said:


> Marshal's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Music.
> Raymond's sub personalities are: Elegant and Cool, and his interest is Nature.
> 
> They're similar, but are slightly different.
> ...



Elegant/Cool/Active are their style preferences.



swifterly said:


> Elegant and Cool aren't their subpersonalities - those two columns are the animals' style preferences. Most likely determining which clothes they like (ex., when you give them a shirt and they go "this is exactly my style!").
> 
> The subpersonalities and what determine them has not been discovered yet, but there are research threads ongoing. The ACNH Official Guide confirms that there are 2 subpersonalities of each personality, but doesn't go into any more detail.
> 
> The information about interests is correct though! Each animal can have one of six interests, with some interests being more common for certain personalities. This determines how often you'll find them doing different activities around the island (singing, fishing, working out, etc) and definitely gives the villagers some more individuality.



Sub personalities are listed in column "AH" represented by a 1 or 0. Personality sub-types only affect a small amount of dialogue. you can see them listed here.






						Personality Subtypes
					






					docs.google.com
				






Underneath The Stars said:


> wait really? so i wasn't imagining it that jeremiah talks at a higher pitch than punchy! this is kinda amazing.
> 
> but yes, to answer the OP, like what was mentioned here there are sub personalities now that will determine a certain villagers hobbies. they all still work out, water flowers, sing, etc. but they will most likely do the activities more often as to what sub personality they have.



Sub-personalities only affects dialogue, hobbies are separate, although there is a correlation between personalities and hobbies.





						Personality Subtypes
					






					docs.google.com


----------

